# GAME THREAD: Trail Blazers 101, Lakers 99 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Trail Blazers (April 13 — 12:30 p.m. PST)*

The Blazers are really struggling down the stretch, losing 3 of their last five and they are only 6-7 in their past thirteen...Pippen has been a huge loss to them, but may be returning soon.

The Lakers continue to impress, winning six in a row, their last two against two of the top teams in the league. This game, in and of itself, may be the telling factor whether the Lakers end up in the 4th, 5th, or 6th spot.

The Trail Blazers play at Memphis tomorrow night before Sunday's game. If they look past this game, they might get an L, because Memphis is surprisingly tough at home.

Your thoughts?


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to this game and after watching an impressive performance against the Kings I know the Lakers will give a full out effort against the Blazers. 

I don't think that Pippen's absence will hurt the Blazers in this game however because he always seems to play like crap against us; shooting wild threes and constantly turning the ball over. I remember a Blazer fan saying that maybe he has trouble playing against a team with Phil Jackson. Maybe thats true?

C'mon Lakers, 3 more wins and we get the 4th seed!

PS. I am starting to feel sad for all those loyal blazer fans. I like reading their interesting ideas and comments and they are some of the most passionate fans on this site but their team is so disfunctional. I rather play another team in the first round this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If the Lakers win out, and end up in the 4th spot, they will likely play Minnesota in the first round...look at Minnesota's schedule the rest of the way out...creampuffs, one right after the other (well, maybe Memphis at Memphis might be a challenge). They should win out, and they hold the tie-breaker with Portland.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect the lakers to win this game and having the 4th spot would be a nice place to be in. But with the Lakers it doesn't matter who they play and when. The thing about facing a team later in the playoffs it opens things up for injuries to occur and other factors so later seems to always mean better. 

It's clear now that the Lakers are in playoff mode and are ready for all comers. Let the playoffs begin the Lakers are finally ready.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

LA Should win this game and hopefully lock up the 4th. I wouldn't mind seeing Minny in the 1st Rd at all. The Blazers have fallen in their familiar dismantled stages again....what's New!!. I also expect the Lakers to win as they continue to turn up the switch and adjust into championship mode now. They just need to close out the next 3 games.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*How Would You Predict Sunday's Game?*

Just curious.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

LA has been on a roll. I expect them to win out, in other words, blazers lose.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers offense will score at least 110 points. Shaq is on a tear and Ruben and Pip won't be available to guard Kobe. I don't think we have to worry about the Lakers not being up for road games (cough Seattle cough) from here on out.

The game that scares me is at Golden State. Lakers win on Sunday and they might think they have HCA wrapped up with two lottery teams left. But anyways I'll worry about the task at hand first.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy Crap! The Blazers DID lose to the Grizzlies!!!

Unfortunately, the Wolves layed a smack-down on the Clippers. 4. Wolves
5. Lakers
6. Blazers


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*I EXPECT THE BLAZERS T O GIVE THE LAKERS A GOOD GAME*

They are pissed off that they lost to the Grizzlies! The Lakers' better bring their A game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Won't Patterson, Pippen and Davis ALL miss this game?


----------



## Kobe Steak (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: I EXPECT THE BLAZERS T O GIVE THE LAKERS A GOOD GAME*



> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> They are pissed off that they lost to the Grizzlies!


I think they better not be pissed off for whatever reason, for their own good.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: I EXPECT THE BLAZERS T O GIVE THE LAKERS A GOOD GAME*



> Originally posted by <b>Kobe Steak</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they better not be pissed off for whatever reason, for their own good.


I have a hunch that this game is going to be really entertaining. If the Blazers are losing to us in the 4th quarter expect guys like Wallace and Wells to get t'd up and tossed out. It always happens.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Blazers r playing poorly but this is only helping them avoid LA in the first round. I hope they lose on Sunday, stay put on that sixth seed and play the softy Dallas in the first round. Thats one team they can definitely beat. Blazers big men always kill em' down low, and Pip can shutdown Nash.

LA is on a roll anyway, they should have no problem winning this one.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

As a Blazer fan I too think that LA will beat us like a dirty rug for the world to see tomorrow. That said, we wont have to play you guys in the first round and our boys can beat Dallas. So all in all it acomplishes what it's supposed to. The Blazers get out of the first round without seeing the Lakers and TBOB will get to keep his job yet a freaking gain:upset: . You see everything works out!


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

I will be very happy if the lakers win tomorrow. I also hope that they finish the season 4th seed. After a bad start, this will shut the mouths of the critics.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of crap. Horry, George, Rush and Pargo are killing our chances of winning.

JUST GIVE THE BALL TO SHAQ AND KOBE! 

We got it down to one and all of a sudden, George started throwing up pieces of s*** shots!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice dunk, Kobe.

Did you forget something on the way up? :laugh: 

That's two straight turnovers for you. 

Showboat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Nice dunk, Kobe.
> 
> Did you forget something on the way up? :laugh:
> ...


You're funny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We are really close to getting our a**es kicked BIG TIME.

The Last time we played like this was in San Antonio, and they beat the crap out of the Lakers.

OMG this game is so important and they are just blowing it!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Nice dunk, Kobe.
> 
> Did you forget something on the way up? :laugh:
> ...


lol.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You're funny.


Thanks, X. I'm glad you think so.

Did you see that offensive goaltending on Kobe at the end of the first half? That was even funnier, if you are looking for laughs. That shot by Stay-Puft was actually going in, had Kobe not tried to make another poster.

He's playing *stupid* basketball so far. Even his little fluffer Bill Walton is wondering what he's doing.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Nice dunk, Kobe.
> 
> Did you forget something on the way up? :laugh:
> ...


Great shot Kobe...that's two straight for him..Lakers are winning. 12-0 Laker run. 

:laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> lol.


lol at you changing from a Jamal supporter to a Jay supporter and back...never saw you post on the Bulls board untill Jamal did well. 

Bandwagon.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*where are the kobe haters now??*

he has 25 in the second half


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe with three straight great plays...

First he makes a backwards bank shot, then dishes to George for three, and finally drills a three of his own. MVP MVP


Lakers by 1


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That backwards shot. Better to be lucky than good, I guess.

Too bad he missed the FT...he was probably still in shock that crapshot went in :grinning: 

"How did Kobe get that wide open?" -- Bill Walton

Probably because Shaq picked up Wells like a sack of potatoes and carried him into the paint.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> lol at you changing from a Jamal supporter to a Jay supporter and back...never saw you post on the Bulls board untill Jamal did well.
> ...


This post shows how clueless you are. I have been "Kid Crawford" for 3 years dating back to RealGM. I have always liked the Bulls and I have always like Jamal over Jay. What's wrong with me laughing anyways?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

****...we're screwed now, all because of that damn rebound. And what the hell was that shot by Kobe at the end?

Give the ball to Horry in that situation. Shaq just kept choking, he's the reason we lost...his FT shooting.

I sat through 2 and a half hours for that ****?! Good God.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Portland wins*

 

If Kobe hadn't goaltended Stay-Puft's shot at the end of the first half, the game would have been tied.

If Kobe didn't miss that FT, the Lakers would have won.

Kobe lost the game, and home-court advantage.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> lol at you changing from a Jamal supporter to a Jay supporter and back...never saw you post on the Bulls board untill Jamal did well.
> ...


I have never seen KC support Jay over Jamal. His name is Kid *Crawford* . Not Kid Williams.

And what *is* wrong with him lol'ing? My post was funny. X-Factor said so. :angel:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Portland wins*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe hadn't goaltended Stay-Puft's shot at the end of the first half, the game would have been tied.
> ...


OMG, lol. You're gonna get crucified.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

The Lakers dug their own grave in this game with how they played in the first half. This lost hurt.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Sweet, they are in the same position as the magic... Not having homecourt advantage

We will see how things will turn out..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I have never seen KC support Jay over Jamal. His name is Kid *Crawford* . Not Kid Williams.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Portland wins*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If Kobe hadn't goaltended Stay-Puft's shot at the end of the first half, the game would have been tied.


Are you blind? That ball was definitely going out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This thread stopped being about the game and about posters kicking each other a long time ago.

I don't understand why you guys just can't talk basketball. :no:


----------

